# Weighing in on wooden hinges.



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Good weekend, woodworkers. Most folks that know me know that I am primarily a small box guy. Although I have a early incarnation of the Incra wooden hinge jig, and have several sets in my pile of box adornments I have never used them, caught by how best to utilize them (exterior mount, mortised in, etc.). How do you use them? Let's see your project cards and discuss, if you've a moment. Thanks!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Maybe not what you're looking for, but I'll throw my $.02 in anyway.

While I greatly admire the skill and ingenuity behind many of the wooden hinges I've seen here, I have to say that, aesthetically, I'm just not a fan. They are too big and clunky-looking for small boxes, in my opinion, but that's just a matter of personal taste.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Douglas, I have the Incra hinge jig, but find it just about as fast to use regular box joints (although the Incra Jig hinges are a little better looking). I have only made them as surface mounted hinges, but I think that I will drift toward mortising them in the future.

Charlie, I agree with you, I also do not care for the "bulk" that they add to a small box - BUT having said that I absolutely love the challenge they add to a project. I am finishing a box right now that will utilize some Cocobolo hinges. These will be surface mounted.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Charlie, thanks for weighing in. I can see some boxes benefiting from rusticity, bigger live edge campaign style boxes etc. I think of some of YorkshireStewart's boxes as a stylistic example. and then there are his insane hinges actually cut into the back and lid, which would only make me dizzy to contemplate and are a wholly different animal.



Some of my ready sets are quite small, and if let into the carcase and lid would only have a bit of knuckle showing, but I am not sure of the best way, and I am pretty sold on there being a stop involved, as I'm not much for chain tethers etc. inside the box unless there's a tray lift (tacklebox type deal) involved.

More thoughts?


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Howdy, Bill. The boxmaker's squad from The Sportsman's Paradise has certainly come through this morning. Hope all is well, glad to see you're in the middle of a project.
Do those surface mounts stop the lid? I apologize for just not having a very functional mechanical aptitude unless I am manipulating something physical (not great at mental gyrations), and although I could just mock-up some sacrificial deal, or read the directions, I thought I would just bug y'all. ;^J

If Lee, Gary and Miles come aboard the South will be solidly represented…


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

Interesting topic Douglas. Thanks for the mention. Here's one that I dealt with a bit differently. I'm not familiar with the Incra wooden hinge jig. I'll look that one up.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

And here are a few more.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

So pleased to see you here Stewart, you're a master at these, among you're other considerable gifts. The top example is particularly handsome. 
Do they stop, or are they mechanically "tight" enough to stay put at 95° or so?


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

Hello Douglas.

Thanks for your comments. From my pictures, it looks as if all of these open beyond 90 deg. The way I sometimes create a stop is to round off only half of the hinge barrel.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I certainly do agree that that wooden hinges on larger, more rustic boxes can be totally appropriate, as evidenced above by Stewart's beautiful creations.

Douglas, I think it would be an interesting challenge to see how you could design wooden hinges to be unobtrusive enough for smaller, more classically-styled boxes.


----------



## lumberdog (Jun 15, 2009)

I have made a lot of wooden hinges, there are a couple of my boxes on my project page with them. 
I really don't plan ahead on the design,i just wait until the box has taken shape and then i start making the hinges.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

How about these?




























They are integral with the box so that they don't add to the appearance of weight. They stay open at just over 90 degrees and if you like the lid can be removable. I've used them on a number of projects and they work well. 
I'm also a fan of Stewart's beautiful hinges and the boxes they grace.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Shipwright, those are beautiful.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks Douglas. Here's the blog on them.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Paul, those are beautifully compact… not bulky-looking in the least.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Douglas, I am a big fan of wooden hinges. The Shipwright and Patron hinges are my favorites. Both stop just past 90 to hold the lid. Check out my projects for several different types of wooden hinges. (more on the way!). The Patron hinges are the simplest and quickest to make and are very unobtrusive in my opinion. Stewart, You and Paul are my "hinge heros".


----------



## ruddy (May 9, 2010)

Interesting topic Douglas. I am another who is not familiar with the Incra hinge and must do a search. I have made a few boxes with wooden hinges and I am somewhat in agreeance with Charlie. They are a matter of personal taste.I like the idea of woodem hinges being minimal in the overall appearance. I love the effect that Shipwright has shown with the full length approach.
I want to try another box using the fully inlaid hinges, I think there are great possibilities to contrast the inlays with the box timber and achieve a unique result. I am just waiting for some cedar to dry before making a document box with inlaid hinges.


----------



## Fishfreak911 (Jul 14, 2010)

Well I dunno if I can compete with the aformentioned, but here is mine of cocobolo. The box is QS Sycamore, with a snakewood panel on top and snakewood latch. The cocobolo hinges were a &%$#! to make, but are impressive nonetheless. There is a small brass rod serving as the hinge pin.

Here is a 1 minute video of the basic latching mechanism but on another box I made. It extremly cool.















​


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

This was an experimental box with wood hinges. I'll do more in the future, and "refine" them a bit









There are many awesome wooden hinges out there I see


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Greg. my hinges are essentially of that look, but I got to tell you. that closure is the schizzel! Something similar may happen it my shop soon. 

Shipwright, I wonder if you could be prevailed upon to do a "Shipwright Hinge for Dummies" blog. I've been to your blog page (RSS'd it actually). I'll try again to see if I get it without the hand-holding…

Patron, are your ears itching?

I think facebook's ability to tag an entry and call out to a member would be a cool mod to LJ's.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I can't think of how to make it simpler Douglas. There must be something in my wording that is confusing some of you. If you can let me know what it is I'll change it.

They really are dead simple and they really are dead easy to make. It's just a long box joint, rounded off, and with a saw kerf for the pin.

I do want the blog to be as easy to understand as the hinge is to make so please let me know where I'm confusing you.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

These 'integral hinge photographs are not much help towards Douglas' question (sorry Douglas), but It's interesting to me at least to see them brought together.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Really Nice Stewart !!
You've obviously been developing this theme for some time.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Yorkie!*
*
You're just full of Good Things!
*
*
I love your work... Just Wonderful!
*
Thank you very much!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Shipwright, it's the photo with the wasted away area that looks like some projected wood pieces that aren't wasted that I don't get.









If those projections are just to show that they are add-ons and then the are pared back to the "tooth", or pushed farther so they flush up to both ends of the tooth, then I believe I understand.

Stewart, could you link to the blog you did with the knitting needle you pilfered from the Missus?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Paul, The part I had trouble figuring out was how deep to cut the slot for the pin. As you know it varies depending on the thickness of your stock. Once Rance posted his little Sketch Up thingy, I had it! And have been shamelessly copying them ever since!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Douglas*, I put the fill in pieces in oversize and then cut them off flush after the glue set. I'll ammend the blog to cover that. Thanks

*Andy*, Yes, once the edge is rounded the pin goes in the center of the arc or 1/2 the thickness of the wood in.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Thank you, Paul for your patience. And for all who commented and posted photos.
My knowledge base got broader this weekend without Bordnerizing any good lumber. You probably saved a tree!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Stewart's plastic knitting needle blog of the hinge.


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

Douglas,

Nice topic. Having seen the visual examples this discussion elicited I may be tempted to give wooden hinges a try. Hinges have always seemed the one area of box making where metal's strength and practical durability trumped wood, but as a design element it can be stunning. There are certainly some great examples of that in this string. Thanks to all for sharing your ideas.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

I finished this one today; I just can't leave 'em alone!

Thanks for the link to my blog Douglas. Thanks, too, Paul and Joe for your kind words!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Stewart, Another great box and you know I love the hinge. I too put 'feet' on all my boxes (maybe I stole that idea from you as well?). Keep posting your cool boxes and the unique woods that I never get to see here in "the colonies".


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

Douglas - great topic and response. I've seen some of the blogs and ideas, but it is great to read this discussion.

Steve.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Gonna bump this back up.
Quick question of Stewart…
It looks like you are able to remove the pin after gluing in the filler strips, so you can go about final fitting and finishing chores and then re-thread the pin back in at the end (or substitute with a brass rod of same diameter). Did I interpret that correctly? The plastic coating would seem like a boon.


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

I can offer you Stefang's, which I copied.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for bringing this up Douglas 
its great to see so many different wooden hinges and beautyfull boxes together

now the big question is there anyone who knows what hinge type I shuold use 
when it have to move the lid 180 degree so the lid tuch on the table too ?

Dennis


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

*Douglas* asked: "It looks like you are able to remove the pin after gluing in the filler strips, so you can go about final fitting and finishing chores and then re-thread the pin back in at the end (or substitute with a brass rod of same diameter). Did I interpret that correctly? The plastic coating would seem like a boon"

That's exactly right Douglas. I'd normally use Titebond II and the pin slides out easily to allow finishing off after an hour or two.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Same goes for hide glue except the time to remove the pin is just a minute or two. 
These ones are all removable although only one has a handle.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Dennis, A Shipwright hinge will work great for that. You can make the hinge integral to the box like I did on my plane till (look at my projects). I'd post a link but haven't mastered that skill yet despite Rance's best efforts!


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

*Denis*, the lid on my box opens a full 180°, so presumably on Mike's box too.

Otherwise, I'm considering hinges such as these for a backgammon board where I not only need the lid to open 180°, but also need to not have the hinge in the way in the middle.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Really Fine Hinge Work Men!
For surface mounts, I'm having good luck with this idea Doug…

They're easy as pie to make
Dennis: That particular set opens to 180°… It's difficult to see, but on my second try at them…
I left the 2nd and 4th bottom pieces flattened on top to just-beyond 90°… That way, they butt-up against and hold up the top…
But I guess these would be too bulky…


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

Now, I do like those!


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank You Sir!
It was people like You who tempted me to try these in the first place… and I'm grateful for that!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

good post doug

here is my take on this
after i found only two brass hinges
for two separate boxes


















and andy's (gfadvm) http://lumberjocks.com/projects/63264









and grizz's http://lumberjocks.com/projects/60646
which he came up with too
at almost to the day as mine









great boxes and hinges guys !


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

So many good ideas here.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Small and delicate enough for you? Click

No I didn't use an incra or any other hinge jig. The blog here shows how


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

gfadvm
thank you But I can´t find you plane till but if its like the one where you tanks shipright 
and stewart then I can´t use that since I have to devide the box in the mittle and both half have to
stand on the table with the top part upside down

Tootles
thank you Joshua´s duoble hinge migt work even with heavy load on it

Mike
thank you might work too with heavy load on both parts

thanks for the surgestions I will have to stress test the ideas to see if I can avoid metal hinges 
and lathes

take care
Dennis


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks David. I really have gotten a lot of use out of your hinges. I think the best feature is the simplicity.


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

*Denis*, I realised that I did a Sketch of a hinge similar to Joshua's some time ago. It shows how I am thinking of using it on a backgammon / chess board (Edit: the floating bits above the board on the left are duplicates of the hinge pieces just to show their shape - in case you were wondering).










For me to play chess, the box has to open and sit flat with the hinge completely out of the way. Any weight will sit mostly on the sides of the box, not on the hinges. But you do need to note the rounded edge along the side that has the hinges. This is necessary for the hinge to work. If that is a problem, then this hinge will not work for you.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks Tootles 
I have tinkered around with this hinge type all day on the paper 
and if my brain don´t fool me again …. LOL
I think I have found out how to make them so they are nearly invisble 
on that type of box I will make …... but don´t hold your breath it will
take month before I start building it ….. have to stress test it first 
and then I have to figur out many other things that will be a part of the box

enjoy the easter
Dennis


----------

